# Garbage city?



## Exile (Sep 1, 2007)

Now im sure weve all seen some pretty unsanitary ways to live. Well these people live in the trash of there city. Its there everything they build there homes out of it and they provide for there families out of it. Truly amazing and yes it is rather unhealthy. The carbon monoxide is said to be horrible there. But after watching garbage city the movie on it I cant help but admire these people.



Watch the slideshow:
http://www.makingroom.com/feature_mkeasler.php


----------



## Exile (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree but recently they put in a day care for the kids even feeding them. They also put up a law that no one under 15 may enter.


----------



## Exile (Sep 2, 2007)

Haha id go. Most of us americans are a bit excessive with the whole clean thing. we put so much chemicals on ourselves anyways the line is blurred.


----------



## Exile (Sep 2, 2007)

I remember reading about this musician who made it to belize with like nothing and just rebuilt from there. Now he lives in a paradise.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzgITln19ZE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzgITln19ZE[/ame]
http://www.jeskarper.org/


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, 
Definitley Nicer than some places that I have slept in!

At the moment though I am living right beside a canadian dump. 
best dumpster diving ever.


Much love. Mega blessings.


----------



## Exile (Sep 4, 2007)

I imagine a canadian dump is cleaner then one in the states. But im just speculating. 

Scary thing though at the guatamala one some kids got burried under. They actually tried digging them out but the chemical reaction of the trash ate through them or something. They couldnt find a thing.:blink:


----------



## Mouse (Sep 5, 2007)

it seems really cool for it to be BY CHOICE but I wouldn't want to grow up in that with no say in it. but I guess if you don't know any different you.. don't know any different.


----------



## Exile (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah if I was in the area id definetly check it out but to live in a garbage dump my whole life.......I couldnt do that.


----------



## Exile (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah theres way to much hazards.:S


----------



## finn (Sep 6, 2007)

The dead animals/animal parts get on my nerves in warm weather, since the stink is pretty bad, and I guess I just don't like seeing squirmy masses of maggots either out in the open or under the skin of whatever used to be alive.


----------



## Grace (Sep 19, 2007)

Gross. Maggots are perhaps my least favorite living thing on the earth, and whenever I see a fly, all I can think about is how it would look in its larvae state.

I don't think I would ever be able to live in or around a dumpster, and only because my choice for places to hit outside would include under bridges, in the woods, in a tree, in a shoe, basically anywhere besides a dumpster. Yes, we are an unforgivably gluttonous society, and yes, I've done my fair share of trash picking. But to live in it...when there's all this nature around if you just look...why?

Dumps don't just give off carbon monoxide too. Nitrogen oxide, sulfur dioxide, particulates...not good for children.

Post edited by: Grace, at: 2007/09/19 02:20


----------



## finn (Sep 19, 2007)

Living in that kind of area provides money through collecting stuff for recycling, that's the only reason for living in a place like that...

Well, okay, sometimes you can pirate electricity in a dump because stuff is so disorganized, so that you can have a heater plugged in to keep yourself warm in the winter... but aside from that, yeah, the woods are better.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 20, 2007)

*Grace wrote:*


> Gross. Maggots are perhaps my least favorite living thing on the earth, and whenever I see a fly, all I can think about is how it would look in its larvae state.



grossest dumpster ever:

(looking in the distance) "wow, ive never seen a white dumpster before..."

(getting closer) "wait, why is it pulsating?"

(within 10 feet) "oh... oh god... that is the most maggots ive EVER seen."


----------



## Grace (Sep 20, 2007)

Haha nasty.


----------



## Exile (Sep 23, 2007)

Maggots arnt to bad but spiders..........:side:


----------



## Mosquito (Oct 6, 2007)

It's awesome looking through trash sometimes, like digging into the past. I agree, a lot of those homes were pretty swanky for homes built from trash. But a lot of the shots were either black or white, metaphorically speaking. Like shot, nice interior, outside shot, heaps and heaps of trash. It'd get to me after awhile. 

I'm sure they wouldn't be living there if they had the option, these people don't have a choice, the dumps are all they know.. and all they have access to..


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm really interested to see how these kids living with squatter moms turn out to be later in life. I'd think they'd get more out of life as apposed to your standard growing up in the suburbs i have a mom-who-makes-me-pancakes type of person. =P


----------



## dirtysmellykid (Nov 27, 2007)

Man I'd go to Guatomala (sp?) if i had the chance, amazing!

Thats good that they put in a day care and have that age law, kids should be healthy.
Squatter moms bother me abit as well, kids should have a stable envoirnment well as stable as can be ya know? Then decide to go out if they wanna. idk.


----------



## RnJ (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd go to any country regardless of conditions.

Also, my buddy wrote a paper "examining the geographical context of language, religion and ethnicity in an area of the world characterized by conflict" about Garbage City. Cultural identity and expertise in the recycling trade are both factors that play into this city's livelihood. Actually, they are somewhat threatened as a people by international recycling giants who can recycle their stuff at a lower cost to Cairo than what the people are doing. So there's a lot at risk for these people as well, if they lose their position in Egypt.

It is a fascinating scenario, and can only wish I had been there with him. He said the place was incredible. That said, I do agree with those who said it is different to embrace garbage as a choice when your youthful and full of ideals, then to have never had the choice, or to face on one hand the lost of your cultural identity and way of life and on the other, a life bound to the dumps.


----------



## Poking Victim (Aug 4, 2009)

I've seen plenty of kids growing up like that right here in America. It's called 'white trash' for a reason.


----------



## derailed (Aug 5, 2009)

i spent four years of my childhood growing up with my brothers and sisters in bangladesh. There are extremely poor people and families in this country, but not even close to some of the atrocities you see in the third world. i remember the things and people i saw there still haunt me, poverty on an unimaginable scale.


----------

